# Saw boat floating upside down in Tappan



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

I was driving by Tappan lake around 5pm and notice a 12-14 ft boat floating upside down along the shore on Mon. Police were on shore at a pull off, looked like the tow vehicle and the trailer was also at the same pull off. I just hope the guy wasn't in it when it flipped over. Just wondering if anyone else saw this or heard about it. If he was in it, hopefully he made it to shore!!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow. That's scary. I hope that an overturned boat is the end of that story.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The scariest thing I have ever seen while fishing was a boat getting sucked under at the Racine Dam on the Ohio several years back. How the two drunks in it were not killed is a miracle. They were catfishing and motored right beside the hydro platform in a small boat (pre-9/11), accidentally killed the engine, the boat got sucked against the platform, they jumped out just as the boat went under. It came back up about 50' downstream.


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

I was at work that day and happen to have my scanner on and heard OSP telling a trooper to go to Tappan Lake. Report was that 2 people had gone in when the boat flipped. Both were out and standing along the road


----------

